# DIY Leveling feet



## MarkM (Aug 17, 2018)

Made these up for a new machine.  Everyone likes to save some money when they can and at the same time make something functional.  Made these leveling feet out of hockey pucks.  Machines great but be aware they compress in the chuck and could bite you and ruin your day quick.  Don t get to greedy seeing how easy they machine.  Could move on you and then bite into your tool.  Not to much of a concern just be aware.  
 They are roughly three inches in diameter.  For my give or take 700 lb machine I made the bottom portion two inches in diameter to increase ground pressure.  Used 316 stainless for the .200" washers at a 2 inch diameter.  Drilled a 3/16 hole also.  Used stainless carriage bolts and turned the bottom with a .187" boss to keep the bolt centred on the washer and give a flat bearing surface from the bolt to the washer.  Bored .100" deep.  No Need to be too precise. .002 clearance fit is fine.
Happy how they turned out. Like the grip and dampening effect of the rubber.
I Had threads in my stand.  If you don t you could use some more nuts and washers to support your machine if you don t have a threaded stand to work with.
Some pics along with the tools I used.  I moved my parting tool out as I cut deeper and established a cut.  Minimal stickout to start off.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 11, 2018)

I live in Northern California. What's a Hockey Puck? 
Nice job


----------

